# Baby Vogelii



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is my 1.1 Viridovipera vogelli. The female was born with a black eye, but it is still 100% functional and not a defect.

Male










Female


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow nice snakes that black eye make it look unique lol.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wicked looking snake








is a different colored eye common with these guys?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very cool looking snakes. i like the shade of green the female has


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

sapir said:


> wicked looking snake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its pretty rare.


----------

